# Yamaha RX-V665-7.2/Using 6.1 speakers/Rear-Center to L&R surround Back speakers



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Yamaha RX-V665-7.2/Using 6.1 speakers/RearCenter to L&R surround

I was going to get the Onky 606, but then this Yammy came out...

Well, After looking and waiting a long time for an AVR, I went with the fairly new Yamaha RX-V665 / 7.2 ch. receiver.

The speakers are the VT-12 6.1 Performance II, with the STF-2 Sub. Unconventional way of hooking up the rear L and R Surround back speakers to AVR, and also from each to the rear-center speaker.

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/performance2.html

Not set up yet, as I am pouring over the AVR manual. I don't want to mess anything up,and going through this manual I'm noticing lots of changes since I last my Sony dolby Pro-Logic surround receiver from the early 90's, and now it's like I'm preparing for a trip to the moon with all these features, and settings.

I know the ventriloquist setup is unconventional with the left and right rear going to the receiver,and both left and right rears also wired directly into the rear center channel between them, instead of having the center-rear with it's own direct wire to the AVR.
Has anyone encountered any problems thus far with this particular set-up? Any hints,or suggestions? Dial / knob settings?

By the way, them there guys at HSU are very helpful and knowledgeable to boot. Pete, Leo, and Ryan whom I dealt with, are very helpful and make this a delightful experience to deal with.

I know I have additional setup questions, Like this: Since I am doing the 6.1 channel, on the back of this AVR, They have on the right of the Speaker inputs a SURROUND BACK/BI-AMP Right and left speaker. Do I use this Left or Right channel surround back for my rear-center speaker? Subwoofer...Does the plug go into the bottom right corner in the #1 input?

The reason I ask this is that I notice the subwoofer plug over in the MULTI CHANNEL INPUT area on the bottom left of picture. Also, the surround and the surround back in the Pre Out section.

In other words, I am not using either the Multi channel or the Pre out area (except maybe the sub input #1)

And Finally, when I hook up the rear surrounds to the receiver, I'll be running an extra line from each of the L/R surround rears into each of the rear-center speaker terminals, top left and bottom right ?

Yamaha RX-V665 below >>>
http://www.yamaha.com/yamahavgn/CDA/ContentDetail/EnlargedImage.html?CNTID=5028382


Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This post should help you with your question.


----------

